# Ice fishing equipment.$100 lot



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

10 inch Eskimo propane auger with carry case..something wrong with engine not sure what, old aqua view underwater camera without battery, haven't used in 7 to 10 years not sure on condition and no battery, 2 tip ups, brand new vintage Abu spin cast reel still in box. $100 for all or will sell separately . Located in Kent Ohio, will meet local.



















































Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I sent msg


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump$75


Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

westbra
[QUOTE="westbranchbob said:


> Bump$75
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


nchbob, post: 3153742, member: 25810"]
Bump$75


Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


westbranchbob said:


> Bump$75
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk
> [/QU





westbranchbob said:


> Bump$75
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


I will take them 330-687-0823 Bernie


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Sold!

Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------

